# Pipe Tracer Frequency



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

Just an fyi, 

If anyone needs to know the operating frequency of the pulsar 2000 pipe tracer it is set at 500-600hz.

I needed this info because the receiving wand had broke, but I have the sr-20 from ridgid so I figured I would just program the freq in and be done with it.... 

However the manufacture was all secretive with the freq said it was proprietary and I would need to buy a new wand for 8 bills... 

Lucky I have access to an oscilliscope to find it...once the sr-20 is tuned in it's such a better receiver/locator...

Hope the info can help someone out there...

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------

